# Potassium supplementing



## Ruth (Nov 18, 2010)

Well, the great thing about bananas is that they're high in potassium and a good amount of magnesium too, which are excellent for some heart conditions. Can I ask what exactly is Keelyn's condition and how much she weighs?

My Sirius is 11, and he has a heart murmur. I give him fish oil and CoQ10 as supplements.
He's around 15 lbs and I give him 1000 mg of this fish oil every day, and 30 mg of CoQ10 every 12 hours after every meal. I was feeding him raw, but now I can't afford it so he's eating Innova senior now (has lower sodium levels than most kibble) and he's doing great.

She won't eat the banana even if mixed with her food? Have you tried mashing it and mixing it with low-fat sugar-free yogurt? Which by the way is also a very good source of magnesium, I'm not sure about potassium though.
EDIT: Yes, I just found that yogurt is indeed rich in potassium.

http://www.algaecal.com/potassium-rich-foods.html (Of course you want to avoid giving your dogs raisins, avocados and maybe others, I'm not sure about all of them).


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

How about yogurt?


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Here is a link for potassium rich foods. Maybe one of these will be more palatable.

High Potassium Foods


----------



## first poodle (Jan 12, 2010)

Thanks everyone, I think I'll try yogurt next. She will do whatever is necessary not to swallow the banana now that she's decided not to like it. I even tried liquifying it today and shooting it into the corner of her mouth but I'm not prepared to keep forcing her at this stage of her life and this is one stoic, stubborn little dog. She's never been big of food, she really only eats b/c she's hunger not for enjoyment. She doesn't beg for anything. Keelyn has a heart murmur, registered at a 4 which is significant. She also has congestive heart disease. Both have come on within the last year. She weights 35 lbs and is still extremely active, as are most Border Collies even when in discomfort. Besides her kibble she gets ground flax seed & also glucosamine each day. She's on fortekor for her heart and just added lasix for the fluid build up in the lungs. The potassium is necessary because of the lasix.


----------



## sschoe2 (Mar 16, 2011)

When my last poodle Shana had heart failure the lasix she was on was depleting her potassium. She was on a supplement called Tumil-K (K is the chemical symbol for potassium).

It was not expensive and pretty benign (no side effects).


----------



## first poodle (Jan 12, 2010)

Yes, that's why Keelyn needs the potassium supplemented too. Although the lasix depletes her potassium I thought it was b/c she was going to urinate so much more and flush it from her system. She hasn't really increased her urination so I'm wondering if that means her potassium levels will be more stable. I think the Tumil-K will be the next step if yogurt & apple doesn't suit her, at least then I'm sure of how much she is intaking.


----------

